# Free Choice Soda Bicarb



## Goatlady10 (Oct 11, 2010)

I am new at raising goats, but already can't imagine my life without them.   I've got the free choice minerals down, but I'm wondering if anyone has a suggestion how to free choice baking soda so it won't harden or clump.  I don't have a barn, just two shelters for my 11 goats, mostly Boers and a three Nubians.  Thanks


----------



## churchx3 (Oct 12, 2010)

I put mine in a container right next to the loose minerals.  Just put a small amount as you will need to change it out every couple of days due to hardening...


----------



## warthog (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't give it free choice anymore, just offer them some once in a while.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't recommend free choice bicarb...  The only real use for bicarb is in bloat and FKS _treatment_ (in other words, not _prevention_), in which case you dose as needed.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 12, 2010)

I used to offer it free choice, but later discovered that two of mine had quite the copper deficiency.  Now that minerals are the only free choice item, they eat that for salt and not the baking soda.  Everyone is jet black who is supposed to be jet black.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

I've never heard of offering free choice baking soda before, so naturally haven't ever and everdody's doing just fine. 

I can see why you would want to, but you really don't need to. 

Is it just to prevent bloat or is there another benifit?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't offer free choice baking soda.  If the animals are getting a proper diet, they won't need it.  Don't fix what ain't broke.


----------



## lilhill (Oct 13, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I don't recommend free choice bicarb...  The only real use for bicarb is in bloat and FKS _treatment_ (in other words, not _prevention_), in which case you dose as needed.


----------



## Greendecember (Nov 29, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I don't offer free choice baking soda.  If the animals are getting a proper diet, they won't need it.  Don't fix what ain't broke.


The lady I got my goats from was adimate about having soda free choice. I bought some but never did put it out and they seem to be fine without it. I keep it around the house anyway so if they ever need it I am sure I will have it.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to BYH!! 

I too, do not offer free choice baking soda...only loose minerals.  I believe as well,  it is not preventative and should be used when dealing with bloat and the such.  And I will mix it with water and a small amount of molasses when needed.  That way Im positive they gulp it down!!  

Ive also read that its not good for the bucks/whethers as free choice cuz their UC issues.   

So I would definatley keep some in the house for when its needed...but I would not recomend offering it free choice.  Just not necessary...I believe.

Enjoy your goaties!!!


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 30, 2010)

I find this thread very interesting! I was taught to offer baking soda free choice and have been carefully keeping a little wall-feeder full of some I change out periodically.  It does not really seem like they are using any at all.  All of your posts makes me wonder just how important it is after all.


----------



## poorboys (Nov 30, 2010)

I offer free choice, I have one doe that seems to need it more than the others, so I leave it for her, I have shelters, but I found a mineral holder with 2 sides one for loose minerals, the other for the baking soda, I rarely have to refill the baking soda, because only one or 2 does actually use it. secure it inside the shelter in a leak proof area, and it should stay good. I've never had to dump mine out. I usally have to refill once a month. But if you have some does prone to bloat, better to have it out for them, then to have to treat them for bloat.  Patty


----------



## helmstead (Nov 30, 2010)

Having bicarb out won't prevent bloat.  IMHO...it just makes bloat all the more difficult to treat (because the rumen's acidity is already thrown off by the bicarb...making it less effective as a treatment).

Steady, consistent feeding _will _prevent bloat.

Bicarb is for treating FKS and mild gas bloats (oh, and deodorizing the fridge!).


----------



## freemotion (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is another reason not to offer bs free choice and one I learned the hard way....it is salty, and some goats will just eat it for the salt and not get enough minerals, which are also salty.

I naively put out salt, bs, and minerals for my goats at first because "they liked the salt" in the summer when it was hot.  I even gave them loose salt because they couldn't seem to get enough from the block salt I had leftover from having a horse.

I ended up with some serious copper deficiency before I knew it.  A hot spell in the summer is good for them because it gets them to eat lots of salty mineral blend and restore their mineral levels.  Three of my six does are black so it is easy to see the patterns that take place throughout the year.


----------



## poorboys (Nov 30, 2010)

I was just saying that I have one doe that has problems with bloat, since I've kept it free choice, we don't have problems with her, I did'nt mean that it would prevent bloat, it's just what I've learned that helps my herd.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 1, 2010)

Kate, can you talk a little more about using baking soda to treat FKS?  You would give it in addition to C&D antitoxin?


----------



## helmstead (Dec 1, 2010)

Baking soda IS the treatment for FKS - you can even get an injectable version of bicarb from a vet.  The issue is systemic acidosis, and you have to get as much bicarb as you can into the system as quickly as you can.  I cannot remember where specifically I researched it - but in the summary of what I read, the acidosis in the bloodstream affect them neurologically, causing the FKS symptoms, which makes them go down.

The C&D antitoxin, B complex, etc is to prevent a secondary issue from the body shutting down - FKS sets up the perfect scenario for entero and polio.

The thing I wish they'd figure out is what causes FKS in the first place.  I've dealt with it both in my own babies and with outside babies...and each one was different (there was no smoking gun as to why they went down to begin with).


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 1, 2010)

I have read they were doing reseach on causes of FKS and they are coming up some theories that lower calcium levels in the Moms in the last stage of pregnacy may be involved ???  Thats just what I read.  It would be nice to know more for sure!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 1, 2010)

Aaah.  I see.  Not that I need ANOTHER item on my list of things to buy for my emergency kit, but do you keep the injectable on hand in case of emergency?


----------



## helmstead (Dec 1, 2010)

No, for me the oral application has worked fine, and should for most if they pay any attention at all to their kids it should be caught early enough for the baking soda to do the job.

That said...a call to your vet to make sure THEY stock the injectable sodium bicarb would be wise (and if they don't you should!)


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 1, 2010)

What does FKS stand for?

Sorry, I'm new at goats.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 1, 2010)

floppy kid syndrome


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 1, 2010)

Ick! I was just reading up on that.....have you had to deal with that often? We are having our first kids this spring. Some of the links I found confused me however, one source said it was from not having enough calcium in the dam's diet, because people typically take away the alfalfa, (just what I was told to do). 

Now I'm so confused!

I can see why you would need to have baking soda around, and pepto bismal too.


----------



## Lady Jane (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I guess it is a good thing that I am reading this forum now. I had heard to give the goats baking soda and so I did. I have had them for a week and a half and they went through a whole box of baking soda. Either they like the salt or someone is in desperate need of it. I have not seen any of the girls acting sick or bloatish however. So, I must conclude that it is the latter. I will not give them baking soda for a while and see how things go.


----------

